# SES / Nissan CEL codes



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

11 Crank angle sensor/circuit (1988 to 1990); Crankshaft position sensor (1991 to 1996) 
12 Air flow Meter/circuit open or shorted 
13 Cylinder head temperature sensor(Maxima and 300ZX models); all others coolant temperature sensor circuit 
14 Vehicle Speed Sensor signal circuit is open 
15 Mixture ratio is too lean despite feedback control; fuel injector clogged 
21 Ignition signal in the primary circuit is not being entered to the ECU during cranking or tuning 
22 Fuel pump circuit (Maxima and 1987 and later 300ZX models); all others idle speed control valve or circuit 
23 Idle switch (throttle valve switch) signal circuit open 
24 Park/netural switch malfunctioning 
25 Idle speed control valve circuit is open or shorted 
26 Turbo boost 
28 Cooling fan 
29 Fuel system rich 
31 1984 through 1986 EFI models; Problem in air conditioning system; all other models: ECU internal problem 
32 1984 through 1986 EFI models; check starter system. All other models: EGR malfuntion (California models) 
33 Oxygen sensor or circuit (300ZX left side) - all other models EGR malfunction 
34 Detonation (Knock) sensor 
35 Exhaust gas temperature sensor (California models) 
36 EGR transducer 
37 Closed loop control/front oxygen sensor (Maxima) 
41 Maxima and 1984 through 1987 300ZX models; fuel temp sensor circuit. All other models: air temperature sensor circuit 
42 1988 and later 300ZX models; fuel temperature sensor circuit; all other models: throttle sensor circuit 
43 The mixture ratio is too lean despite feedback control; fuel injector clogged (1987 Sentra only): All others; Throttle position sensor circuit is open or shorted 
44 No trouble codes stored in ECU 
45 Injector fuel leak (California models only) 
51 Fuel injector circuit open (California models only) 
53 Oxygen sensor (300ZX right side) 
54 Short between automatic transmission control unit(TCU) and ECU 
55 Normal engine management system operation is indicated 
63 Misfire detected - cylinder no. 6 
64 Misfire detected - cylinder no. 5 
65 Misfire detected - cylinder no. 4 
66 Misfire detected - cylinder no. 3 
67 Misfire detected - cylinder no. 2 
68 Misfire detected - cylinder no. 1 
71 Misfire detected - random 
72 Catalytic converter malfunction (right side) 
74 EVAP pressure sensor 
75 EVAP leak 
76 Fuel injection system 
77 Rear oxygen sensor 
81 Vacuum cut bypass valve 
82 Crankshaft sensor 
84 Automatic trans-to-fuel injection communication 
85 VTC solenoid 
87 EVAP canister purge control 
91 Front oxygen sensor 
95 Crankshaft sensor 
98 Coolant temperature sensor 
101 Camshaft sensor 
103 Park/neutral switch 
105 EGR and canister control valve 
108 EVAP volume control

0505 No self diagnostic codes present 
0101 Camshaft position sensor 
0102 Mass airflow sensor/circuit 
0103 Coolant temperature sensor 
0104 Vehicle speed sensor 
0111 EVAP purge flow monitoring system

0114 Fuel system rich 
0115 Fuel system lean 
0201 Ignition signal 
0203 Closed throttle switch 
0205 IACV/AAC valve 
0208 Overheating 
0213 EVAP system 
0214 Purge volume control valve 
0301 ECM control unit 
0302 EGR function 
0303 Front heated oxygen sensor malfunction

0304 Knock sensor 
0305 Exhaust gas temperature sensor 
0306 EGRC BPT valve 
0307 Closed loop operation 
0309 Vent control valve 
0311 Vacuum cut valve bypass valve 
0312 EVAP system purge control valve 
0401 Intake air temperature sensor 
0402 Fuel temperature sensor or circuit 
0403 Throttle position sensor 
0409 Front oxygen sensor 
0410 Front oxygen sensor 
0411 Front oxygen sensor 
0412 Front oxygen sensor 
0503 Front oxygen sensor 
0510 Rear oxygen sensor 
0511 Rear oxygen sensor 
0512 Rear oxygen sensor 
0514 EGR system 
0605 Cylinder 4 misfire 
0606 Cylinder 3 misfire 
0607 Cylinder 2 misfire 
0608 Cylinder 1 misfire 
0701 Multiple cylinder misfire 
0702 Catalytic converter 
0704 EVAP system 
0705 EVAP system 
0706 Fuel injection system malfunction 
0707 Rear oxygen sensor 
0801 Vacuum cut valve bypass valve or circuit 
0802 Crankshaft sensor 
0803 Absolute pressure sensor 
0804 A/T diagnosis comm line 
0807 EVAP canister purge control 
0901 Front oxygen sensor heater 
0902 Rear oxygen sensor heater 
0903 Vent control valve 
0905 Crankshaft position sensor 
0908 Coolant temperature sensor 
1003 Park/neutral switch 
1005 EGR solenoid valve circuit 
1008 EVAP system 
1101 Inhibitor switch 
1102 A/T vehicle speed sensor 
1103 A/T first signal 
1104 A/T second signal 
1105 A/T third signal 
1106 A/T fourth signal 
1107 A/T torque converter clutch 
1108 Shift solenoid A 
1201 Shift solenoid B 
1203 Overrun clutch solenoid 
1204 TCC solenoid 
1205 Line pressure solenoid 
1206 TPS for A/T 
1207 Speed signal A/T 
1208 A/T fluid temperature sensor 
1302 MAP/BAR switch solenoid valve or circuit 
1305 Fuel pump control module or circuit 
1308 Cooling fan 

thought this could be useful.. found it from DI.net


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Sentra.net is also a good resource.


----------

